# Looking for Michigan UP Destination for Smallmouth



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I've been looking for a good small mouth bass destination on the UP, and found some info on the Cisco Lake chain of lakes. Wondered if any OGF members has tried that area and might be able to recommend camping areas or cabins somewhere on that chain of lakes. If you've been there, how was the smallie fishing? Thanks for any help you may be able to provide on the Cisco Chain of Lakes or any other UP destination.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Drummond Island is about the best place you can go up there. Its a good month behind lower michigan in its warm up though.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Bassthumb said:


> Drummond Island is about the best place you can go up there. Its a good month behind lower michigan in its warm up though.


Thanks for the suggestion, we tried Cisco Lake Chain last fall and the fishing was awful. We caught a few largemouth bass, and the weather was great, but you couldn't find a decent small mouth or walleye in any of the five lakes we tried. At Drummond Island, do you primarily fish the St Mary's River side or the Lake Huron side of the Island? Any suggestions on places to stay? Thanks again...


----------

